# How can I keep practicing before internship?



## ray lin (Oct 17, 2015)

I am an international student of baking and pastry arts at Johnson & Wales University. I have completed all laboratory classes in May this year. I still have two more terms to go for graduation, one is academic courses only in the fall term, the other one is internship in the winter term.


What I concern about is that I don’t have any laboratory class before internship, in other words, there is a gap of six months I may do nothing about baking and pastry. I really don’t want to be out of practice. The problem is that I am an international student, I can’t work out of campus.


Is there any suggestion that I can keep practicing legally, for example, to be a volunteer at a pastry shop…?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You can't work outside of campus for payment but you can work in kitchens to gain experience. I would talk with your school counselor and explain your concern they should be able to help you I am sure there are tons of volunteer options at a school as large as J&W


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

It has been awhile so you may want to check my facts.
You can be there to "observe and practice" as long as you are not on the actual schedule ie no job description or clock punching, deliveries without supervision.... things like that.
This reg has always been used in the past as a loophole allowing for the owner's underage kids to be used as slave labor .

mimi


----------

